# Short run to Garda



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

A quick sprint to Garda is confirmed for Friday 14th Sept - hopefully the new 'van, otherwise this thing will do. 

1) Day 1 - Dover then P&O to Calais. Sleep at the aire or the ferry terminal. 

2) Day 2 - to the regular overnight stop of Obernai - toll free all the way - via Lille, Belgium, Luxembourg and then Chateau Salins, about 400 miles. 

3) Obernai - home, Moniga del Garda - 353 miles. 

See you there if you want to come!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're so jealous, Russell. We'd love to join you, but that dreaded 4 letter word (work) gets in the way again  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I knew you would get the jitterbug - I mean Gardabug!

I am going to a wedding whilst there - it is the marriage of Maria (Matteo's sister, Matteo being the one who took us out on the boat etc and later tolf his mother about the shepherd's pie) and it will be a good test run for the new motor.

Russell


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*hols*

hi Russell,glad to see that you are getting yourself organized.We like your route too !! we are hoping to go to the Garda area,someone told us that sirimone was nice so being nosey we are going for a look see.Keep your eye open for us in our 669.
P.S. sorry i have not got back to you with the size of the rear locker!! we have moved house and it took BT 8 days to get me connected again.I am picking up our van from storage on Monday morning 27th to fuel,pack and prepare for our departure on Wed the 29th.We are going tos the Swift factory for a couple of other bits and bobs to be done on our van.Then it's down to the smoke for a few days to visit friends and finally to Dover for the 12;20 ferry to start our hols. We are away until the 31st October and can't wait to try it out on good roads.
So take care but more importantly "enjoy yourself " Oh did you get a puppy ?

cheers,
Tom and Jen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Quick run to Garda*

 
Ciao Russell,
Buon Viaggio and say 'hi' to Obernai for me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

By the way, Russell, just to remind you Rimini motorshow is on 8 - 16 Seprember.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: hols*



metblue said:


> we are hoping to go to the Garda area,someone told us that sirimone was nice so being nosey we are going for a look see.


Hi, Tom and Jen

Althought we didn't see Sirmione in the summer, they do say it's beautiful. We went past on the ferry n our way to Desenzano (not so beautiful).

We stayed at Portese, which is on the little sitcky-in bit, a third of the way up the left hand side, opposite Salo. We stayed at the Eden campsite, and a site called (bizzarely) Zocco. Both were beautiful, well-kept, but expensive (over 30 euros a night).

I prefer the north of the lake, with its hills and spectacular thunderstorms (occasionally). The south's a bit flat for me.

Enjoy your trip. Our travelblog should be up soon, when I eventually get round to uploading the photos.

Gerald


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If things go to plan we'll be following in your tyre tracks a week later, although a lot slower.

We want to see Luxemburg, and Colmar and a few oher intersting places on the way.

The boss would like to know what the weather is usually doing in late September/ early October in tha area of Lake Gards.


----------

